
Ask HN: Recs for a lightweight bug reporting tool that also supports video? - blymph
Like the title says. I&#x27;ve been using local tools like Quicktime and Screencastomatic to debug with screen recordings, but then I have to deal with converting it into a gif and then uploading the gif. Any recommendations for something quick and lightweight?
======
carusooneliner
We've built a tool for this use case. It's called Outclip --
[https://checkoutclip.com](https://checkoutclip.com). You'll need to install
the Outclip chrome extension (click on 'get chrome extension' on the above
webpage) and after that it's a couple of clicks to start a screen recording.
After you stop recording, within a few moments you'll have a link (e.g.
[https://video.checkoutclip.com/-LDQ5TtL_yywYCgUNb6K](https://video.checkoutclip.com/-LDQ5TtL_yywYCgUNb6K))
you can share with others or use in a bug report. People can click the link to
view the video.

We don't support gif creation, to do that you can download the video file
(.mp4) from Outclip and use a service like
[https:///cloudconvert.com](https:///cloudconvert.com) to convert to gif.

